# Companion show, wye , kent. 9/5/10



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

WYE BEAGLES DOG SHOW ... Olantigh Park..Wye .Nr Ashford, Kent. tn25 5ew
IN AID OF BEAGLE AND KENT AIR AMBULANCE,

Companion show sunday may 9th.

Pedigree /lurcher/terrier/crossbreed/obedience/novelty scurry/terrier racing. classes.

entires taken from 10.30 a.m. judging starts at 11.30 a.m


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a schedule for this please? Thanks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

kirstyS said:


> Does anyone have a schedule for this please? Thanks


i do. what did you want to know??????????


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.smeethpc.kentparishes.go...how advert with logos 26mar10 general (1).pdf

here's the link for the show


----------



## xsezzx (Jan 7, 2010)

for some reason that link wont work for me??

Would like to take my dog  how much is it to get in / each class? Would like to do obedience and a few novelty classes


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

WYE BEAGLES
DOG SHOW
SUNDAY 9TH MAY, 2010
Olantigh Park, Wye, Nr Ashford, Kent TN25 5EW
Judging commences at 11.30 am, Fun Classes 1.30pm
Entries on ground from 10.30 am
· Companion Dog Show (K.C. Licenced) with
· Fun Classes
· Working Terrier Show
(NWTF Championship Qualifier)
(Countrymans Weekly Terrier Champion of Champions Qualifier)
(East Anglia Jack Russell & Lurcher Champion of Champions Qualifier)
(North Wales Terrier & Lurcher Champion of Champions Qualifier)
· Lurcher Show
(NL&RC Chatsworth Championship Qualifier)
(Countrymans Weekly Lurcher Champion of Champions Qualifier)
(East Anglia Jack Russell & Lurcher Champion of Champions Qualifier)
(North Wales Terrier & Lurcher Champion of Champions Qualifier)
· Obedience Classes
· Novelty Scurry
· Terrier Racing
Raffle in aid of Kent Air Ambulance & Wye Beagles
Enquiries: 01403 741770
RINGSIDE PARKING: CARS £4
Information correct as at time of going to press 26.3.2010.
.


----------



## xsezzx (Jan 7, 2010)

Thankyou! Do you know much how everything is bar parking!?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

all classes £1.50 . scurry £1 X


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you - see you there? :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sure will xx pray for warmer weather lol


----------



## xsezzx (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah fab thank you! Is there an entry fee into there or just for parking?? Sorry 20 questions!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

£1.50 entry for all classes . scurry £1. x hope it don't pee hard lol. not looking good at the moment.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

drizzling.............................. and cold at the moment


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Great day - thanks :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how did you do? it was jolly cold only just thawed out lol


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Was in the lead in the scurry when I left :thumbuphad to go and get the horses in so couldn't stay till the end!) - don't know our final position! great fun though :thumbup1:


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

YAY - Found out yesterday I came 5th in the obedience :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done!! glad you enjoyed it.


----------

